# Laptop/notebook GPS software



## Chessie Hokie (May 12, 2008)

I'll be taking a big western loop this summer (CHI-SAC-PDX-CHI) and want to take my GPS-equipped laptop along to follow the train's route and progress. I have done this before with success and it was fun.

I have previously used Delorme's Street Atlas USA with an USB Earthmate GPS receiver, which is adequate here in the East. But going "Thru the Rockies" on the Rio Grande's old Moffat Tunnel line, over Donner Pass in the Sierrra Nevada, through the Cascades, along the Columbia River Gorge and then a climb up Marias Pass in the Montana Rockies, I thought it would be great to use topo maps so that I could really get a feeling for the terrain the train will be passing through (note: I will still spend the vast majority of time looking out the window rather than at the screen! I promise!).

I have an older version of Delorme's Topo USA 5.0, which I had on my old laptop. It was exactly the program I need. But the old laptop died last year and I had to get a new one...with Windows Vista as the operating system...ugh. (I am guessing that some of you have seen this movie before and already know how it ends...). Unfortunately, Vista "_does't do_" Topo USA 5.0. I tried loading it last night...no go. After some Googling I discover that I am not alone and there is nothing to do but upgrade to the newer version, Topo USA 7.0. (I've seen some Vista problems with ver. 6.0 as well, though it works).

*Does anyone have any experience with running 7.0 with a USB Earthmate receiver on the rails? Or is there any other topo software you would recommend?* I don't want a handheld GPS at this point. I also have a Garmin nuvi 670 which should work, but certainly that would be a step back from even Street Atlas. It is the topo data (particularly 3-D) that I really want for this trip.


----------



## RRrich (May 13, 2008)

Chessie, I just took a trip and "monitored" the train's location with my Garmin c340 - nice, but it left a great deal to be desired. The idea of software on the computer hooked to a GPS that talks to the 'puter is great. Since I am an old fogy still running Windows XP, sounds like ver 5.0 would be sufficient. What hardware would I need?


----------



## PRR 60 (May 13, 2008)

I used an Earthmate LT20 with TopoUSA 7.0 on the Zephyr and it worked great. The tunnels confuse it a bit, but otherwise dead on.

It is nice to just have to carry the small antenna and nothing else. If your taking a laptop anyway, it is the way to go.


----------



## RobertF (May 14, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> I used an Earthmate LT20 with TopoUSA 7.0 on the Zephyr and it worked great. The tunnels confuse it a bit, but otherwise dead on.It is nice to just have to carry the small antenna and nothing else. If your taking a laptop anyway, it is the way to go.


Very cool screen shot. Has anyone tried the Earthmate LT-40 with the included Street Atlas USA? I see that the TopoUSA 7.0 is almost

$100 bucks, which is a bit pricey.....  If so, did you have to do anything special to get it to work correctly?


----------



## RRrich (May 14, 2008)

I can get 2006 Microsoft Streets & trips w/GPS sensor for abut $40.

How would that be for on Amtrak use?


----------



## printman2000 (May 14, 2008)

RRrich said:


> I can get 2006 Microsoft Streets & trips w/GPS sensor for abut $40.
> How would that be for on Amtrak use?


I use 2007 and it works great.


----------



## RRrich (May 16, 2008)

anyone want a new LT-40 for $20 or $30? DELORME EARTHMATE GPS LT-40 2009 

$30.00 Rebate

Now if I only had a photocopy of a mapping software DVD (not Delorme)


----------



## deimos (May 16, 2008)

I've used DeLorme v 7.0 with XP with pretty good success. However, I used a GARMIN receiver hooked to my laptop as opposed to using an Earthmate. I realize that doesn't address your Vista question, but I thought it help you with understanding DeLorme v 7.0 performance.

I've become somewhat of a geek when it comes to tracking train travel via GPS, especially on the long haul trips. I think its interesting to monitor the trip, speed, distance, direction, etc.

Good luck and please let us know what software you end up using

Deimos


----------



## gary (May 20, 2008)

I have used both Microsoft Streets and Trips 2006 and Garmin on the Coast Starlight. Both have worked just fine.

I like the map a little better on the Microsoft program.

Gary


----------



## tubaia (May 21, 2008)

I have MS Streets & Trips along with its GPS and I love it. Before MS had a GPS unit available for Streets, I used the Delorme/Earthmate. It worked fine, but the software itself isn't as easy to use as Streets, so I was using Delorme when I wanted the GPS, and Streets when I was just looking up directions. I did upgrade to the Delorme TOPO and that was pretty cool, but still the same control issues.

I have since used the Streets and GPS in the car and even the plane! Now that was cool! "Driving" at 500 MPH and 30,000 feet is a trip. Plus, flying from Seattle to Minneapolis, I could tell by maps that we were flying right over the EB route for about half the flight.

If you are going through mountains, the Delorme (especially TOPO) might be interesting to view. Otherwise, the Streets is much easier to use. The bottom line is that either program will probably work fine, it's just personal preference between the two.

I have not yet had a chance to use Streets on the train yet, but I plan to this summer when we take EB to go to St. Paul/Glacier/Seattle/St. Paul. I can't wait until August! I want to go now!

Tuba-IA

_A tuba is a terrible thing to waste._


----------



## Walt (May 21, 2008)

RRrich said:


> Chessie, I just took a trip and "monitored" the train's location with my Garmin c340 - nice, but it left a great deal to be desired.


I tried to "monitor" the train's progress with my Garmin once, but had two problems. First, I could not get a continues clear shot of the satellites from my window. That resulted in a lot of "loss of signal" warnings. Second, every time we got near a road, it tried to force my location onto the road, instead of the tracks. It would try to hold onto the road, until I guess the position error got so bad, it had to move my current position back onto the track.


----------



## RRrich (May 21, 2008)

Walt said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Chessie, I just took a trip and "monitored" the train's location with my Garmin c340 - nice, but it left a great deal to be desired.
> ...


I had all those problems too, but I still enjoyed it.

We will be going from STL to KCI soon - I'll have my laptop with Delorme Earthmate LT-40 GPS Sensor, Delorme Street Atlas 2009 and I hope Delorme Topo 2005 on it.

Should be fun.

Again, you can get the LT-40 and Street Atlas 2009 from Fry's for $50 the $30 in rebates may or may not still be good - talk to Fry's about that.


----------



## GG-1 (May 21, 2008)

tubaia said:


> I have since used the Streets and GPS in the car and even the plane! Now that was cool! "Driving" at 500 MPH and 30,000 feet is a trip. Plus, flying from Seattle to Minneapolis, I could tell by maps that we were flying right over the EB route for about half the flight. Tuba-IA
> 
> _A tuba is a terrible thing to waste._


Aloha

From an IA to IA person I am reminding you that a GPS (radio) use on a plane is a violation of FAA regulations and it can affect the planes radio receivers. If you remember the pre-flight announcements, above 10,000 feet only non radio electronics are permited.

Mahalo


----------



## tubaia (May 21, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> tubaia said:
> 
> 
> > I have since used the Streets and GPS in the car and even the plane! Now that was cool! "Driving" at 500 MPH and 30,000 feet is a trip. Plus, flying from Seattle to Minneapolis, I could tell by maps that we were flying right over the EB route for about half the flight. Tuba-IA
> ...


That is partially true. On most airlines, a GPS receiver it is permitted, since it does not transmit. In fact, I've entertained flight attendants with the tool by showing them where we were compared to landmarks. I've also talked to others who have used them, both on airlines and private planes.

LINK lists airlines that specifically allow or do not allow GPS during cruising. Luckily, all of the airlines I fly are on the Allow list.

Tuba-IA

_A tuba is a terrible thing to waste._


----------



## GG-1 (May 21, 2008)

tubaia said:


> That is partially true. On most airlines, a GPS receiver it is permitted, since it does not transmit. In fact, I've entertained flight attendants with the tool by showing them where we were compared to landmarks. I've also talked to others who have used them, both on airlines and private planes.
> LINK lists airlines that specifically allow or do not allow GPS during cruising. Luckily, all of the airlines I fly are on the Allow list.
> 
> Tuba-IA
> ...


Mahalo for the update, and list, the Airline I will be on in July is on the list, However there hints page still list no gps use. Bureaucracy :lol: I also seem to remember that it was mentioned in the preflight announcement last November. I have printed the list


----------



## Todd (Jul 9, 2008)

My wife and I took the Texas Eagle from Chicago to Temple TX a couple of weeks ago. I used my MS Streets and Trips to monitor the trip the whole way with no problem. I used the "Create GPS Trail" function to record the route as well. It held right on the rails the whole way. I have also used this program on planes with no problem. Next week we will be taking the Texas Eagle to Chicago and the City of new Orleans to Memphis. I will be doing the same on that trip as well. It really helps you keep track of where you are.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 9, 2008)

Todd said:


> My wife and I took the Texas Eagle from Chicago to Temple TX a couple of weeks ago. I used my MS Streets and Trips to monitor the trip the whole way with no problem. I used the "Create GPS Trail" function to record the route as well. It held right on the rails the whole way. I have also used this program on planes with no problem. Next week we will be taking the Texas Eagle to Chicago and the City of new Orleans to Memphis. I will be doing the same on that trip as well. It really helps you keep track of where you are.


This is quite interesting, we're going x-country by rail in the fall, 4 days on the train each way. I see Amazon.com has Streets and Trips 2008 w/GPS for $64 shipped, I may do this. I was planning on taking the laptop anyway.

Dennis


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, Sreets and Trips with GPS got here today, and I installed it, threw the laptop in the pickup and drove around a bit out here in the country, and I'm just impressed I can do this for 65 bucks. It's going to make the rail journey that much more interesting.

Also, I used the program's route planning to plot driving about the same route that the train will take, factoring in gas mileage, how much we'd want to drive per day, rest stops, meals, motels etc. It would take a day longer to drive each way, and cost more than the Amtrak trip with Roomette booking.

Dennis


----------



## Alice (Jul 13, 2008)

For non-laptop GPS, I've used a Mio 100 and it was great except the battery only lasted maybe 6 hours, then I had to take it back to the room. It had a "cross-country" setting that worked for trains, a setting so it would display tracks, and I put in all of the stations manually. Luckily I had all their addresses because the database in the Mio isn't very big. Different models of the Mio start around $100 or so.

I got good reception even in a downstairs room by propping it against the window at an angle so it faced out and up. This took some experimentation but then it was easy. The Mio's antenna is on the top.

I just got a cell phone with GPS software so am going to try that out the next trip. It doesn't show RR tracks and can't do multi-point routes, but will go cross country on a "follow-me" map setting. So I will be able to tell where I am relative to towns and what speed we are going, but not have any idea of time or distance just by looking because there is no scale. (Who ever heard of a map without a scale?!) Data transfer really eats up the battery so it will be interesting to see how long GPS holds out.


----------



## jackal (Jul 13, 2008)

I was the 13th person in Alaska to get an iPhone 3G!  The included Google Maps with A-GPS support is pretty cool.

Won't do turn-by-turn directions (will have to wait for the TomTom software to come out for that) and doesn't show speed, but for riding trains, it should work great for train rides, at least in areas with 3G or EDGE data service, since the Google Maps imagery usually shows train tracks.

Unfortunately, I don't have any Amtrak trips scheduled for the foreseeable feature (was hoping to do a NARP next fall, but it looks like I won't be able to, unless I can squeeze it in next September before it's discontinued...).


----------



## GAT (Jul 13, 2008)

When I was a kid (60 years ago) my Dad gave me a pocket altimeter and showed me how to set it according to the current barometric pressure at each major point along the old CNR route from Toronto to Vancouver. So I was able to tell him just how high we were when we got off the train in Jasper to watch them add two more steam locomotives to pull us through the Rockies.

Now I'm about to take my first sleeper car train trip in 40 years, and be darned if I can find my altimeter! But my laptop will stay firmly at home, because for me, THIS trip will be about re-connnecting with the slower pace as I retire - eating, reading, sleeping, watching scenery, and talking with new-found friends.

All that said, if I see someone with a GPS, I'm sure going to ask if I can have a peek!


----------



## stan (Jul 13, 2008)

I have Microsoft streets and maps and am currently tracking the trip. South side of the train is better. I like the ability to put a trace on the map so I can tell the route. Very useful when you are specifically looking for some items and you know when you are at the desired point.

Stan


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 13, 2008)

stan said:


> I have Microsoft streets and maps and am currently tracking the trip. South side of the train is better. I like the ability to put a trace on the map so I can tell the route. Very useful when you are specifically looking for some items and you know when you are at the desired point.
> Stan


Stan

Which train are you on?

How are you finding internet access?

Dennis


----------



## Trainut (Jul 14, 2008)

Walt said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Chessie, I just took a trip and "monitored" the train's location with my Garmin c340 - nice, but it left a great deal to be desired.
> ...


I found on my Garmin 360 you have to change to off road mode to track on the rails. It doesn't show the tracks unless your in the third or forth zoom in mode. Good luck.


----------



## john h (Jul 15, 2008)

I was able to use tomtom version 6 for pocket pc last year and it was fun to see where you were and how fast your going, works well in the observation car


----------



## RRrich (Jul 15, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> stan said:
> 
> 
> > I have Microsoft streets and maps and am currently tracking the trip. South side of the train is better. I like the ability to put a trace on the map so I can tell the route. Very useful when you are specifically looking for some items and you know when you are at the desired point.
> ...


The nice thing about all the mapping programs is you DON'T need internet access, just the program on your computer and a connected GPS device.


----------



## jis (Jul 15, 2008)

tubaia said:


> That is partially true. On most airlines, a GPS receiver it is permitted, since it does not transmit. In fact, I've entertained flight attendants with the tool by showing them where we were compared to landmarks. I've also talked to others who have used them, both on airlines and private planes.


Yes, I have used a GPS receiver attached to a laptop sitting in a first class seat with a deadheading pilot sitting next to me and both of us enjoying the various different views that were possible using the program on the laptop. This was on a trans-pacific flight across the Kamchatka Peninsula. Incidentally the airline I was flying is on the list pointed to by the URL posted in an earlier message.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 15, 2008)

RRrich said:


> The nice thing about all the mapping programs is you DON'T need internet access, just the program on your computer and a connected GPS device.


And when you do get an internet hookup, you can open a Google Maps link and get a satellite pic of where you are, on my MS Streets and Trips.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been doing some googling and ended up at Laptop GPS World and found a thread about using MS Street & Trips GPS version with Google Earth+. Turns out you can toggle from S&T over to GE+ offline and see a trace, or at least an indicator, on the satellite photo of where you are. I checked Google Earth std by slowing dragging the window from Oakland east at about 10k ft altitude to the east edge of Nevada, following the CZ route as best I could, then switched off the wireless internet and zoomed out, then back in to Oakland, then out and back in to Nevada. I couldn't zoom down quite all the way east that I had been while online, but I did get more than half way thru Nevada before the resolution went all to heck. Apparently the cache is only so big. Seems to hold at about 409mb on my laptop. The good news is that GE+ makes a bigger cache and should retain more fine picture detail of a longer trip. One of the Laptop GPS World members had downloaded GE+ and was going to play with it to see how far he could trace while offline. GE+ is a $20/yr subscription. If they have luck with it I may try it out too.


----------



## Chessie Hokie (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm back from my trip. I was very pleased with Topo USA 7.0. I started out using the 3D feature on the left side of the screen, but found the 3D to be less than useful much of the time...ended up using 2D in both panes, but at different scales. I also ran Street Atlas USA for a broader scale, and would simply click between the two programs without having to change the scales. I found the topographic information very useful while rolling through the Appalachians, Rockies, Sierra Nevada and Cascades...no great advantage on flat land, though!

I was less than happy with the performance of the Earthmate LT-20 GPS receiver (USB connection). It took a very long time to obtain initial position fixes...regularly as much as 30-45 minutes. I did everything possible to optimize the receiver position on the window, using various supports, tape, aspects and locations on 5 different trains. I don't recall having such long waits when using on my old (now dead) XP machine...could Vista be the culprit? Once locked in it would usually track well, though terrain and vegetation would often cause a position loss. Tunnel problems were, of course, expected.

I see that Delorme now offers an LT-40...I wonder if it has better sensitivity that the LT-20. I have also been spoiled with my Garmin nuvi 670 for use in the car...very senitive, rapid reception and position fixing...even indoors! I'll have to try that on a train (if I can get it away from my wife!). Of course it lacks topo data.


----------



## RRrich (Jul 21, 2008)

I really enjoyed using my Garmin LT-40 GPS with Street Atlas 08 and Expo 05. Streets & Trips couldn't find the GPS so I didn't run itl

The Garmin hardware & software worked wonderfully together and improved the trip.


----------



## Alice (Jul 28, 2008)

I've used a Mio on trains and a Garmin in my car (but it doesn't have a battery). The Garmin is superior but the Mio costs a lot less. On this last trip, I traveled light, using a new cell phone with Verizon GPS software. It is totally inadequate on several counts.

There is a zoom feature, but no scale. What good is a map without a scale?

RR tracks do not display.

It didn't work across long stretches of desert on the CZ and SWC. Don't know whether this was lack of cell signal, lack of satellite signal, or lack of map.

Its small database doesn't have many Amtrak stations or small cities.

On the plus side:

It worked as well downstairs in the H sleeper as upstairs without having to face a south window.

I was glad I took traditional print maps.

For the first time, I took a scanner. If I had a choice between a scanner and a GPS, I'd take the scanner, but both is better.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 28, 2008)

Alice

Thanks for the info. I plan on taking my scanner, and GPS.


----------



## jackal (Sep 5, 2008)

For our upcoming trip to Australia, my grandfather just purchased a Garmin Nüvi 770.

My only experience with the Nüvi series is what I got with a car rental in Charlotte. Decent unit, but the one I had didn't output data via the USB cable to Google Earth (after research online, I discovered it did not export tracking data live in the formats Google Earth expects--either the native GARMIN format or NMEA format, if I recall correctly).

The 770 appears to be a higher-end unit, so maybe it will work with Google Earth.

Anyone know much about this or similar high[er]-end Garmin units? Anything I should be aware of?

I may end up inheriting it after the trip, so I'd love to use it with Google Earth on Amtrak on my next trip!


----------

